
Blinded by the Apple iPod - danw
http://bokardo.com/archives/blinded-by-the-apple-ipod/
======
pg
The guy confuses the idea of an outlying data point, which is meaningless,
with one at the far end of the curve, which is simply hard to replicate.

The iPod, like Michael Jordan, is the latter: a point worth aiming for, even
if few make it all the way there.

------
Phalene
The opposite of an ipod... Hmm, a silent, ornate and depending on triangle,
diamond and oval shapes. Must look organic and -not- be advertised as a toy
for cool liberal twenty-somethings. Must be sold as a tool, but be corrupted
by clever users for entertainment. And you can't make custom covers for it.
Okay then, I guess that's the specs?

------
vlad
I think the author is incorrect in every statement. There is nothing I agree
with.

